# My set-up



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet bro, how much did it all go for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2006)

hmm if i can remember i got the everything last year...the board was 450..boots 200+ bindings 200+ and then on top of that i got my jacket and pants..so another 450+


----------

